# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Fastest frost mage 54-57?

## godsm4ck1

Just looking to level from those levels. Felwood is done. I am kind of in winterspring. Looking for anywere else to level. I will +rep for best solution or just helping. Maybe best Strategy from 60-70. Thanks appreciate anyone who wants to.

----------


## Gulcasa

I dont understand.... you want 60-70 OR 54-57? If 54-57 I highly reccomend WPL until 55-56 and then EPL until 57-58. I reccomend going outlands as soon as you ding 58. It ll be hard there but rewards(exp and loot) are just sooo much better
Also rember that ANY dungeons before outlands are WASTE OF TIME.just focus on questing and you ll get to 58 in about 2 days of solid playing

----------


## Phase228

AoE weak lvl56 mobs

----------


## slacker6

Blasted Lands, WPL and EPL until you are a level 58 then immediately go to the Outlands. Sorry I cannot explain in detail, I haven't played those levels in about a year :S

----------


## Subconsciousness

*If you're AOE'ing, here are some hotspots*:

(Level: 50-60) Sorrow Hill
(Level: 51-60) Un'goro, Tar Creepers in Lakkarl Tar Pits
(Level: 52-53) Blood something pirates behind the Caverns of Time in Taranis
(Level: 53-60) Western Plaguelands, Scarlet Lumberjacks 
(Level: 55-60) Ice Thistle Yetis, Eastern Winterspring
(Level: 56-60) Western Plaguelands, Dalson's Tear 
(Level: 57+) Felwood (beasts and satyrs)
(level: 57-60) Air Elementals, NW corner of Silithus 




Also check out: "*In Frost We Trust*"
In Frost We Trust By RunningDwârv productions



*But yeah, questing would grant you faster EXP than AOE grinding since the 2.3 patch.*

----------


## wowtogether

(Level: 50-60) Sorrow Hill
(Level: 51-60) Un'goro, Tar Creepers in Lakkarl Tar Pits
(Level: 52-53) Blood something pirates behind the Caverns of Time in Taranis
(Level: 53-60) Western Plaguelands, Scarlet Lumberjacks
(Level: 55-60) Ice Thistle Yetis, Eastern Winterspring
(Level: 56-60) Western Plaguelands, Dalson's Tear
(Level: 57+) Felwood (beasts and satyrs)
(level: 57-60) Air Elementals, NW corner of Silithus


i think u right man

----------


## afroNinja

Yeah, when I leveled my mage a long time ago, I did EPL/WPL mainly at those levels. Try grinding the zombies at the crops or whatever in WPL if you're frost, should be good.

----------


## seecad

wpl is great if you haven't been there questing.. then finish the quest in winterspring, and then head to silithus, cant remember if silithus was for 58+ do.

----------


## MrDeath

I started grinding the 58-59 outlands mobs since i was level 54 then i hit 58 in about 3 days of grinding.

----------


## urpothe

In western plaguelands I got my mage 55-58 in 2 days. Not game days. (that what happens when you type /played. I don't mean that or anything like that  :Wink: )

----------


## ohwned

I got from 50-60 in this order:

Feralas
Azshara
Un'Goro
Felwood
WPL
EPL
Winterspring
Outlands

----------


## stehel

I would do WPL and EPL.
Take a Mage friend with you and go aoe Farming at Hearthglen, you will be fast leveling like mad.

----------


## evilsorrow

damn i love usin frost mage and thnx for this it helpd me out 2

----------


## Naicon

winterspring, plaugelands

----------


## Multitask

any of these should do

54-55 Winterspring

55-55 Silithus

55-56 Western Plaguelands

56-57 Eastern Plaguelands

57-58 Western Plaguelands

58-60 Winterspring

----------


## b!atch

I went to ungoro and took all quests, thereafter i killed every single mob i saw.. (took 4-6 at a time) and i didnt stop killing 1 type of mobs just becouse i needed the others for my quest.. I took everything around me on the way to the mobs i killed.. Played about 10 hrs a day and got 1½ lvl -- sometimes 2. Cant do that in outland tho:/ But you can do it in EPL too.. Find the loladin behiend the spider cave :Smile:

----------

